# Generar chispa con ignition coil



## soerok (Jul 4, 2010)

Buenas, veran...

Tengo un problema con el sig. circuito de un post de este foro (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/explicacion-ignition-coil-driver-11151/) :

Ver el archivo adjunto 4681

Verán el problema es que el transistor 2N3055 se me quema después de un tiempo, si funciona muy bien pero como a los 10 minutos de que lo tengo prendido se calienta demasiado el transistor y se quema, ya probé con un diodo en paralelo con el transistor como lo dice el post y nada, también tengo disipador.
En youtube encontré el siguiente vídeo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xu8DqZm1qPI

Y este sujeto utiliza en vez del transistor 2N3055 un MOSFET IRF740 este es el esquema:

http://xitle.fciencias.unam.mx/ext_images/bobina-de-encendido/controladorNE555.png

Lo que hice fue reemplazar el 2N3055 por el MOSFET pero como no encontré ese MOSFET IRF740 por ningún lado le puse un IRF450 y en la misma URL del vídeo decía que había que agregar un varistor de entre 150V a 300V como protección contra los picos de voltaje que produce la bobina de encendido, y si le puse un varistor de 250V pero bueno.. el problema persiste, el MOSFET tiro un rayo mas grande que con el transistor, y también duro un poco mas pero después de un rato lo mismo, se quema, tal vez fue porque le puse un MOSFET IRF450 en vez del que debería llevar ? (Un IRF740), Mi circuito oscilador esta bien, ya lo rebice de pies a cabeza y todo esta en su lugar, tal vez sea la bobina ? era de un FORD eso es todo lo que se de ella porque me la encontre tirada XD pero bueno, si sirve, yo tengo un MOSFET IRFPE50 creen que le pueda poner este MOSFET al circuito ? y que proteccion le podre dar para que no se queme ? Bueno sin mas que decir...

Espero sus consejos colegas


----------



## jorger (Jul 4, 2010)

Simplemente usa éste:



Vas a ver la diferencia .El mosfet (con disipador) no se calienta nada.Puedes usar otro distinto al que pone en el esquema.Al igual que el bjt, no tiene por qué ser el 2n2222.Ten en cuenta que es npn.

Yo usé el 2SD882 (npn) y el IRF630.

PD:El 2n3055 no te lo recomiendo en absoluto para este tipo de cosas 

Espero tus resultados..
Saludos.


----------



## soerok (Jul 4, 2010)

Gracias por los consejos y voy a probar a ver que resultado tengo.
Bien, entonces si le puedo poner el MOSFET IRFEPE50 ? Digo... para no comprar otro 
Gracias de nuevo y que tengas lindo dia


----------



## jorger (Jul 4, 2010)

> ..Bien, entonces si le puedo poner el MOSFET IRFEPE50 ? Digo... para no comprar otro ..


 
Por supuesto.Ningún problema 

Saludos.


----------



## soerok (Jul 4, 2010)

Te agradezco tus consejos pero se volvió a quemar el MOSFET, ya rebice mi circuito otra vez y nada, todo esta bien, eso si, duro mucho mas que antes lo arme y anduvo de perlas pero despues de un rato se quemo el MOSFET, no se que pueda andar mal, alguna otra idea?

Espero sus consejos colegas


----------



## soerok (Jul 5, 2010)

Aaaah... 
Me acabo de encontrar otra bobina de encendido (Coil) y pense: ¿Como puedo conectar las dos bobinas para generar una chispa mas grande? O si es posible hacerlo, no lo se, encontré este vídeo en youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf_kY6zSRjg

Y este sujeto utiliza dos bobinas para generar ese arco voltaico, en ese mismo video contiene *Este* enlace (Fijense en la opción numero 4) en el que explica que las dos bobinas se conectan en antiparalelo queria saber si es posible hacer eso, y me fije que a la salida del IC 555 están 2 transistores en no se que configuración  (¿Cascada sera?) en que afectan estos dos transistores al MOSFET ? Puedo intentar poner esos 2 transistores a mi circuito ? es uno NPN y otro PNP.

Eso es todo, espero sus consejos


----------



## soerok (Jul 6, 2010)

¿Ninguna idea?


----------



## albermillan69 (Ago 19, 2010)

Soerok: Lograste solucionar lo del mosfet??? Osea ya no se quema??? q le hiciste???


----------



## Manotas (Ago 19, 2010)

albermillan69 dijo:


> Soerok: Lograste solucionar lo del mosfet??? Osea ya no se quema??? q le hiciste???




IDEM !...

probastes con el irf740???? y que proteccion le distes para que te funcionara ?


----------



## penrico (Ago 19, 2010)

Posiblemente, se te esté quemando, porque de la forma que está conectado el MOSFET, en la Gate del mismo hay un capacitor que tiene un valor de 3n3. Esto hace que la conmutación cuando el transistor 2N2222 pasa de 0V a 12V sea lenta. Y el MOSFET, está un tiempo considerable circulando corriente y caida de tensión al mismo tiempo. Resultado, el MOSFET se recalienta y se quema.

Probá, poner entre el 2N2222 y la gate del MOSFET, un circuito como el que te adjunto. Y contame a ver que pasa. La fuente V1 en el circuito, son los mismos 12V. El transistor NPN te aconsejo usar un BC337 el PNP un BC327. R1 ponerla entre 22 y 47 ohm, si la pones más grande, mayor tiempo de conmutacion y mayor calentura en el MOSFET, si la bajás, mayores picos de corriente para Q1 y Q2 y podes quemar a éstos.


----------



## Manotas (Ago 22, 2010)

penrico dijo:


> Posiblemente, se te esté quemando, porque de la forma que está conectado el MOSFET, en la Gate del mismo hay un capacitor que tiene un valor de 3n3. Esto hace que la conmutación cuando el transistor 2N2222 pasa de 0V a 12V sea lenta. Y el MOSFET, está un tiempo considerable circulando corriente y caida de tensión al mismo tiempo. Resultado, el MOSFET se recalienta y se quema.
> 
> Probá, poner entre el 2N2222 y la gate del MOSFET, un circuito como el que te adjunto. Y contame a ver que pasa. La fuente V1 en el circuito, son los mismos 12V. El transistor NPN te aconsejo usar un BC337 el PNP un BC327. R1 ponerla entre 22 y 47 ohm, si la pones más grande, mayor tiempo de conmutacion y mayor calentura en el MOSFET, si la bajás, mayores picos de corriente para Q1 y Q2 y podes quemar a éstos.



yo ya probe con el irf740 ... y ese es el que funciona para ese circuito ... es muy simple .. haz lo mimo en el esquema que tu posteastes , pero enves de poner la entrada al mosfet arriba del npn , colocala abajo con una resistencia de 10 k .  saludos


----------

